# What kind of dog is this



## thekevin

This poor dog showed up to my house about 2 months ago and almost dead, we have him back in good health now but me and wife keep arguing about what kind of dog he is.


----------



## cynster

I'm guessing a boxer mix? 

boxer/rottweiler








boxer/pit mix









I'm a little rusty with bigger breeds though. And the ears are too big and the jaw is different lol I give up - I'll let someone who is more experience with large breeds answer


----------



## Deeken

How big is he? He looks like a pretty typical pit bull type dog to me.


----------



## thekevin

That last pic is my wife holding him, and she is tiny, I would say the dog is around 30lbs now but not sure at all how old he is. He sure still acts like a pup. I have scoured tons of pics on the website and we go back and forth between pit and boxer.


----------



## Willowy

Well, he's not purebred Boxer, that's for sure. He does look to be a typical pit bull type, although it's hard to tell the difference between a pit bull and a Boxer mix sometimes. But his ears are more pit than Boxer, IMO.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Looks like a pittie to me.


----------



## Mr Pooch

If you hadn't showed the side on body shot i'd have said staffordshire bull terrier from the head shots posted. Looking again in one of the face shots i see boxer so im guessing BoxerXSBT,reminds me of Darkmoons carter.


----------



## Elana55

I see Staffy in him. The head.. he has that rounded skull with a groove in the middle and then the jaw where the hinge is looks very Staffy (or Pit) to me. He is also not huge.. and those dogs are not huge. The other part maybe boxer.

He is a pretty color.


----------



## FilleBelle

Mr Pooch said:


> ...reminds me of Darkmoons carter.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## thekevin

Thanks for all the responses, I will try and get a few more pics tomorrow during the day. He has turned out to be a wonderful pup.


----------



## mom24doggies

I would say maybe boxer/pit mix. Something like that.  He's really beautiful though!! The "bully breed" types are growing on me....I love their muscular look.


----------



## Maggie Girl

I was thinking boxer/pitbull mix too. Definitely has a pitbull look. Lucky guy, having found caring rescuers


----------



## MarleyJo

Deffinately Pit/boxer. Looks exactly like marley, but marley is black and white.


----------

